# hanging entertainment center



## carter4 (Feb 17, 2009)

Over the holidays i bought myself a new flat screen for my new house that i moved into. It is a 55 inch vizio that cosco had on sale for $900 it was a deal so i had to go with it. I know its a little much for the room but i thought it would be cool to make an entertainment center for it as well. i still need to fill the shelves in with dvds and other things as well now. I mounted it in the middle of the wall with the door open so people dont destroy it while opening the door. may look kind of wierd in the picture. Anyways let me know what you think. thanks guys. 

Nick


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Great solution for these new sets. Excellent workmanship.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I love the look of it, it's such a great idea. You did a great job.
Nick


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Good Idea*

I like it. Nice job on the crown molding.:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i really like the idea of it up off the floor
very nice looking


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice look - I am not sure how I'd feel about looking up that much at a TV, but I bet it makes for great movie watching while laying back in a recliner!


----------



## carter4 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yeah its nice when your laying back with the surround sound and a nice blue ray


----------



## Nicktomcat (Jan 26, 2011)

Definately some beautiful crown moulding you have on there, excellent craftsmanship. Only thing i would do is stain it a nice dark color (just for the colors in my house)


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work, good design!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work and the proportions look great. Crown looks good too. Did you make it by stacking some profiles?












 









.


----------



## miconroids12 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks great! Much better than the alternative, and I think the potted palms may have something to do with it too...


----------

